# Billing 2 office visits on the same day



## adspann (Sep 14, 2010)

"Wanted to know if it's possible to submit two separate visits for the same patient by the same physician on the same day. The patient was seen in the am left and return a few hours later for a different medical problem"


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Sep 14, 2010)

adspann said:


> "Wanted to know if it's possible to submit two separate visits for the same patient by the same physician on the same day. The patient was seen in the am left and return a few hours later for a different medical problem"





*You can, however, insurance co's does not pay for 2nd visit.  You could combine the ov's documentation and see if you get a higher visit level.*


----------



## adspann (Sep 14, 2010)

ok, thank you.


----------

